# Have a question about animal targets?



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

All 4 must be the same type of animal


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+1*

Here's the reference....http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/956-2010527-2010-2011 Constitution & By-Laws.pdf

P.28 In all National and Sectional tournaments using official NFAA rounds where Group 4
Animal faces are specified, four Group 4 Animal faces will be used and the target butt shall
be so constructed as to encompass the targets in a 2 by 2 configuration. The four faces
presented shall be of the same design. Where Group 3 Animal faces are specified, two
Group 3 Animal faces will be used, either side-by side or one above the other. The two
faces presented shall be the same design.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

treaton said:


> Here's the reference....http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/956-2010527-2010-2011 Constitution & By-Laws.pdf
> 
> P.28 In all National and Sectional tournaments using official NFAA rounds where Group 4
> Animal faces are specified, four Group 4 Animal faces will be used and the target butt shall
> ...


 Can you repeat that in english ? :jksign:


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jan 13, 2009)

*Thank you*



treaton said:


> Here's the reference....http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/956-2010527-2010-2011 Constitution & By-Laws.pdf
> 
> P.28 In all National and Sectional tournaments using official NFAA rounds where Group 4
> Animal faces are specified, four Group 4 Animal faces will be used and the target butt shall
> ...


Thanks for the link. It will be very helpful in the future.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just to make sure we understand this correctly. 


When shooting group 4. If we were to put up 4 faces, they would all 4 need to be one animal such as the Crow. We could not do 2 crows and 2 rabbits?


I've not shot many animal rounds since coming back to archery and I don't remember group 4 always being one animal. Not saying that's right by any means. Since our club is hosting state field this year, we want to make sure we're putting up the appropriate targets. 

It does seem that using a dark target with the white rings along with a light target with dark rings could give one archer an advantage when the lighting conditions change.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

All 4 should be the same. As you mentioned, this gives all 4 shootes equal opportunity snce they'll all be seeing the same sight picture.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> ...Since our club is hosting state field this year, we want to make sure we're putting up the appropriate targets....



The NFAA Constitution says:


> In all *National* and *Sectional *tournaments using official NFAA rounds...


For your state tourny you can do whatever you want unless spefified in your state's charter. But, to be fair to all archers it would be preferred to have all the same target.s:smile:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

By Useing the same 4 Animal faces, you are able to keep the same shooting order! First 2 shooters bottom right & left, Second 2 shooters Top right & left! If you use 4 different Animals than the shooter would have the right to chose the Animal they wish to shoot! And try to mess up someones arrow. That is why you keep the same animal for all 4 on Group 4 Targets!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks all. We're trying to play it as close to the rules as possible, even though it may not be spelled out on a local/state level.


MikeHoncho, better go order more animals! :wink:


----------

